# Capt. Ass has lost it !! Hes bombing his own !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zk brothers, i feel our Captain has officially lost it. I dont know if he is stable enough right now to be the voice of the ZK. All i did last week was politely ask if i could purchase a small variety pack off him to try a couple tats i have been reading so much about. So what does he do........



Thanks Kipp !!!!!! This is a ridiculous bomb and is GREATLY APPRECIATED !!!! Now get back to work for us, not against us !!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice!

I really dig that Ambos Mundos Sumatra; and the old style band lets you know it has a little time on its side.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Silly Kipp, those aren't Tatuajes, those are Fuentes! 

He really IS losing control!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think you may need to start a cooler....... or build a walk in at the rate your being attacked


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

rofl very nice!

Ambos Mundos are pretty good, some rest will help.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i think you may need to start a cooler....... or build a walk in at the rate your being attacked


Def gonna start a cooler build when we're done moving into the new place. I hate trying to control humidity in a bunch of diff size tupperware.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Heard awesome things about that Tat Conjou '03! 

Nice work, Kipp!


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Nice hit!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

kipp has a itchy triger finger....likes sending those bombs where ever.....and he is so secretive about them:spy:......


Enjoy Kieth. You are very deserving.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Silly Kipp, those aren't Tatuajes, those are Fuentes!
> 
> He really IS losing control!


:drum:

:rofl:

Nice hit though. Enjoy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bombing his own. Revealing his own members locations for incoming bombs.

This is getting interesting.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> :drum:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nice hit though. Enjoy.


Lets see...there was a Tat Cojonu 2003, here was an Ambos Mundos (also a Tat product) and there were 3 Tat Petites....yes, there were Fuente's as well, but the majority of the bomb was Tatuajes. And I would NEVER send a bomb of that caliber to anyone BUT a ZK associate....or would I?!?!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Bombing his own. Revealing his own members locations for incoming bombs.
> 
> This is getting interesting.


Obviously a double agent, or worse.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ZK's are starting to turn on each other... :der: :der:

Congrats and enjoy Keith...


Kipp you are something else...


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice! The generosity of ZK Inc. Knows no bounds. 

Enjoy those brother


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

sckfck said:


> The *stark raving madness* of ZK Inc. Knows no bounds.


I agree.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I agree that my breath smells like the hind quarters of a cow.


Wow Thursday...it took a lot to admit that! (two can play at this little game! :mischief: )


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Wow Thursday...it took a lot to admit that! (two can play at this little game! :mischief: )


Nicely played. I don't hold much value in toothpaste though...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Keith but the Captain is fully in control - - _(of wildness, craziness, lunacy, insanity and sheer audacity!)_


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Nice Keith but the Captain is fully in control - - _(of wildness, craziness, lunacy, insanity and sheer audacity!)_


+1....and what wrong with some ZK on ZK bombing!!:biglaugh:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Could it be that Kipp is departing from the zk's slowly to take sides with the puff resistance?!

Enjoy them Keith!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn! Kipp! Great touch!! those are some great sticks you will be enjoying this weekend Keith!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

You guys have issues! Nice hit


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great hit Kipp enjoy Keith!!!!!!:tea:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

He hasn't lost it, just needs a little attention.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> You guys have issues! Nice hit


What family doesn't Jason??:drum:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> What family doesn't Jason??:drum:


LOL so true


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kieth you should know better than to ask anyone on here for anything and not expect some powder burns from the blast.

Tasty looking sticks Keith enjoy them!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ratted out by the Captain. Snitches get Stitches !!!! :nono:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Ratted out by the Captain. Snitches get Stitches !!!! :nono:


:nono::whip:


----------

